# Slide Toppers



## RobNKY (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone. I know this topic has been addressed before in various ways, so I apologize for any duplication.

First, from what I've read on this forum and other forums, slide toppers seem to be one of the better investments in preventative maintenance in a new RV. But, man, the price from my dealer for 2 slide toppers ($1,100 installed for both) was more than I was expecting. Does this seem reasonable?

Second, does the installation involve drilling holes directly into the fiberglass or any other permanent impact to the RV?

Finally, should I be prescriptive about the specific brand/model of slide topper? The dealer did not mention any specific slide topper when he gave me the quote. If I'm spending this kind of money, I want to make sure I get the best type. What are the key differences among the slide toppers, and which would you recommend?

Thanks a lot for the advice!!

Rob


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Seems high to me , i think i paid $350 for it on my 268rl at time of purchase from Lakeshore. I didnt ask brand name


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

When we bought out 301BQ from Lakeshore, they installed toppers on both slide-outs for around $500.

Yes, they are mounted directly to the trailer, meaning there are holes/drilling involved.

Finally...I have no clue which brand they are....sorry. Trailer is in storage, can't just sneak out and take a peak.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

The previous owner had Dometic brand toppers on our 277RL, and we really like them. I highly recommend them, but have never compared them to another brand. Our previous trailer did not have them, it was somewhat of a pain to climb up a step ladder to check for leaves and debris before retracting the slide. Have no idea what the cost was, but I would get estimates from a few places for comparison. There are several YouTube videos online showing how to do the installation - if you are reasonably handy, it doesn't look too bad. You do have to drill plenty of holes, but everything gets caulked in real well .....


----------



## RobNKY (Sep 3, 2013)

Oregon_Camper said:


> When we bought out 301BQ from Lakeshore, they installed toppers on both slide-outs for around $500.
> 
> Yes, they are mounted directly to the trailer, meaning there are holes/drilling involved.
> 
> Finally...I have no clue which brand they are....sorry. Trailer is in storage, can't just sneak out and take a peak.


Thanks! I actually looked at your mods page and you had some good pictures of the slide topper so I could see how it is mounted.

Thanks,
Rob


----------

